# AL KO TE



## Henni-Hennsen (27. Sep. 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe da mal ne allgemeine Frage.

Ich fütter meine Koi sei ca. 5 Jahren mit AL KO TE Multimix. Nun bin ich am überlegen mal ein anderes Futter aus der AL KO TE Familie zu füttern. Da es recht viele verschiedene Sorten gibt möchte ich mich ein bisschen beraten lassen.

Was sagt Ihr lieber den Profi Mix oder Profi Power oder gar noch was ganz anderes!?
Ich möchte das Futter als Ganzjahresfutter verwenden da ich nicht zwei verschiedene Sorten kaufen möchte.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist natürlich noch ein ganz anderes Futter zu füttern, nur was sollte man da nehmen wenn der Geldbeutel nicht ganz so gut gefüllt ist und man sich kein Futter für einen Kilopreis von 5€ leisten kann?


----------



## Zacky (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: AL KO TE*

Conpro-Mix ist als Alleinfutter möglich, aber die Kombination mit anderen Futtersorten macht es eigentlich tatsächlich aus, was für die Fische gut ist. Profi-Mix und Profi-Power sind eigentlich mehr was für die Hauptsaison, damit sie schnell wachsen - eben Temperaturabhängig. Conpro-Mix kann problemlos ab konstanten 10° gefüttert werden nud ist über den Sommer auch ausreichend, aber im Sommer etwas mehr Abwechslung / Mix ist besser...nur meine Erfahrung...


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: AL KO TE*

Hallo 

Ich füttere auch ganzjährig bis 8°C Wassertemp.  mit AL KO TE conpro mix und die Koi fressen es sehr gerne ,im Sommer hau ich ab 22 ° C Wassertemp. auch mal ne handvoll Profi Power dazu.

Ansonsten gibt es mal Salat oder Melone 

 Warum willst du wechseln ???

Gruss Obs


----------



## Suse (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: AL KO TE*

Hallo Henni,
wir füttern auch Conpro-Mix, so lange die "Jungs" wollen. 
Wenn es zu kalt wird, mögen die eh´ nicht mehr.
Profimix brauchen wir nicht, die sind so schon groß genug.
Warum auch wechseln? Es sieht nicht so aus, als ob es nicht schmeckt.


----------



## koidst49 (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: AL KO TE*

hallo,

ich habe jahrelang profimix verfüttert über das "ganze jahr". ab okt.- nov. habe ich über den winter das sinkfutter genommen.
2012 habe ich ein futter von einem anderen hersteller genommen.


----------

